#   6-  1 8.2
!
  1 8.2   1 8.2 ,  2.0.65.18.   6-      "".      "".
  ?

----------


## pavl_vs

**, 
-     ;
-    .

----------

> **, 
> -     ;
> -    .


   .      .
  "  "    ?

----------


## 2007

> "".


   8.3  .   ?  2    .     ...

----------

8.2       ,   .       .        .

----------

8.2? 
  1: 8.2 (8.2.19.130)  ,  2.0 (2.0.65.19)
  6-.     ?  :Redface:

----------


## 2007

> .


      6-?
   2016  .    2015     2015,    2016,     ?

----------


## pavl_vs

**,   2.0.65.19  25.03.2016.

----------

> 6-?
>    2016  .    2015     2015,    2016,     ?


     .          .  ,   1      .     .

----------

2.5.100.1

----------

8.3      ,     8.2 .   ,   .

----------


## pavl_vs

> 8.3  .   ?  2    .     ...


      .. -      **     .

----------

))))     12 ,     ,         ,  .      .

----------


## 2007

> .          .  ,   1      .


   .      2 .   ,        ,         1    .
       .  8.3    .

----------

> .      2 .   ,        ,         1    .
>        .  8.3    .




      2 ,    .       .        .
   ,    ,    ,       .

    ,    1    ,   ,

  1  2  6   .

----------


## 2007

> .


    .   -   2-
        /. , /   , , ,      ,      .  -        2 .

----------

,     2 .
    8,2       .    ,     .      ,    .

----------


## petropal1

,   ,  . ,   ,      (  2 ).

----------


## .

1  7.7.025 (   1.3  258).         ( 6-)         -  :          _6_

----------

. 
, ,     8.2? 
  1: 8.2 (8.2.19.130)  ,  2.0 (2.0.65.19)
  6-. 
  --    ()  --   ,  .. 2-. 
 - ( )  .

----------


## 2007

> ,   ,  .


    ?

----------

> 6-.

----------

> 


   .
    ?

----------

** , .
 .   -,    ...

----------

2.0.65.20

----------


## petropal1

> ?


,     , , ,      .

----------


## Virtyoz

> 1  7.7.025 (   1.3  258).         ( 6-)         -  :          _6_


   "    _6_"   "    _6_"?

----------


## Virtyoz

"    _6_" -       6-   .    ,  25.03.2016.    ,   .       -       ,       .          6-.
   ,    

          ,   ""\ExtForms\Rp16q1.grp 
 !

----------

> ?


    25.02.2016.  -4-11/3058@ "      6-".
:
"    ,     ,      . ,     2015   12.01.2016,        1    6-  ,    2    6-    2016    :
  100  31.12.2015;
  110 - 12.01.2016;
  120 - 13.01.2016;
  130  140 -   ."

----------

:
",         2016   05.04.2016,        06.04.2016,       1    6-    2016 ,           2    6-    2016 ...."

    ,        .

----------

.   ...

----------


## Z

2   2015?

----------

> 2   2015?


    . 
   ,   ,     ,  ,    .

----------

> . 
> , ,     8.2? 
>   1: 8.2 (8.2.19.130)  ,  2.0 (2.0.65.19)
>   6-. 
>   --    ()  --   ,  .. 2-. 
>  - ( )  .


  ,   6-. 
    .

----------


## pavl_vs

**, 6-   ,
 -    ,    ,   "  ...".

    2.0.65.20.

----------

> **, 6-   ,
>  -    ,    ,   "  ...".


, -  ,  6-    .       3-  4-.

----------


## pavl_vs

**,  -     (, ...).
 :
-   ** ** *6*;
  ,     
-    *6* (  ,  ).

** .

   ,  -   ,  ...

----------

**, http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=562039  ,  5

----------

*pavl_vs*, ** , !  !

----------

> .
>     ?


   .     .

----------

**,  38

----------


## repko2

** , !! :Big Grin:     6  )    ), ,   :yes:

----------

.    :   . ,    .        60 .  1 8      .   6      .   /?

----------


## talya

!     2,   ,    , ..          ?
      . 1 8.2   2.0 (2.0.65.20)    .

----------


## 2007

> 2,   ,


.
 .   =0

----------


## talya

> .
>  .   =0


  !    100     -  03.02.2016,   110 - 03.02.2016,   120 - 04.02.2016

----------


## 2007

> 100     -  03.02.2016,


 03.02.16?   ?

----------


## talya

,   31.01.16, ,
 03.02.16,    -  ?

----------

> -  ?

----------

!   ,      :Redface: 
   ,  2.0 (2.0.65.21),      2   ,   ,   6-  . 110 "  "    ,     ,     ?      :Frown:

----------

2.5 (2.5.101.2)      16-    .            . 110-11.01.16,      : 
100-31.01.16
110-11.01.16
120-12.01.16-   ,     ,  ,  / ( )
  - ...

----------


## N.V.S.

, . 1   8.2.    ,     6-?    .  ,   2-   .

----------

,       -

----------


## talya

,         ,  /,      .
:
.100  31.01.2016
.110  20.02.2016
.120  21.02.2016
..     20  ..     /
     ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


     .  ,     .

----------


## Vesnata

! , ,       , .  29 .,  10,14,18        .        ?

----------


## N.V.S.

"10,14,18".        .      -     .2

----------

- ,   
020 -,, 
040-  ,, 
070 - ,. (..    )

   ???   1 080   ,      - ,    .

----------

> - ,   
> 020 -,, 
> 040-  ,, 
> 070 - ,. (..    )
> 
>    ???   1 080   ,      - ,    .



1-   .      . ,     ,   .

----------

.
   .... :Frown:

----------

1 -  1.1.70.1 . 
   - , ,  ,  6-  100     .
   ,  ?  -   -  ?

----------


## Tetanium

. 
 1  8.3   (3.1.43.173).
11       2    . 15 -     . 25 -   ( ,    11     2-  2015 )
1 :
2  - -01.12.15,    = 0 (     .  ), 
   - 11 , - -   -     11 +    25 +    ,    15!
  25 , ,   -,        - 15 ,    0,      .
      2     070 1 .  (         ,   ,    1   )
 020-030-040-   ,  .  
    080-   ,   ,      .

----------


## Nitka2003

> ???   1 080   ,      - ,    .


  -     ?

----------

-    ,    ,        2-   2

----------


## Tetanium

-  ,    070=   2    " ".

**, 
   080-  -    ,   ,             , .      68.01    (        )

----------

1      70. 1    2015 .   .

----------


## 2007

> 2015 .


   . 1    .  ?

----------


## 2007

> ,   070=   2   " ".








> .      68.01    (        )

----------

> . 1    .  ?


  8.2    .    ,_.        2
  .      ,  ,     2
.     70      140 ,  .  ,    .

 ,   .

----------

.      2    .   31 ,  1 .  .

----------


## 2007

> ,   .


    ,  .      .
 /      ,  070    .     ,    ))

----------


## Tetanium

*2007*, 
    ?
   ,        070     ,    2, .      1   -       1,     " ". .     ,  ,   -  - ,  .

----------


## Tetanium

*2007*, 
    ?
   ,        070     ,    2, .      1   -       1,     " ". .     ,  ,   -  - ,  .
   080-    -    ,      ?

----------


## 2007

> 2007,
>     ?


    2,   1
1   /  01.12.15.   31.12.15 .
    6-     ))

----------


## 2007

> 080-    -    ,    ?


,        2.     .    ,  080  = 0.

----------


## Tetanium

-     31.12.15   1 .     1 - 0.     , , 15000.        -     15000 1 -   ,  14999-   . .  1 -     ,       .    .
,  080-    2-       .   1   . - .

----------


## 2007

> .  1 -     ,       .    .


    . ))   /        .   1 .   .     .   1    15 ))

----------


## Nitka2003

> ,        2.     .    ,  080  = 0.


     . ,   .          .         .
..  80  ?

----------


## 2007

> ..  80  ?

----------


## Nitka2003

> 


!
,    )))

----------


## 2007

> 1   . - .


1   040  070. 1 ,   .      ,     :Confused:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

1       ,  -.  -,  .
        6.          .     .   ,     .

----------

1-!

  -  1.1.70.1 . 
   - , ,  ,  6-  100     .
  ,  ?  -   -  ?

----------


## Tetanium

> 1   040  070. 1 ,   .      ,


   1    :Smilie: 
    040 -65-        -.   070-420-       (364),      .
  080-35.   ,      - 26.
 :Hmm: 
        15.04 ,   .

----------

> !   ,     
>    ,  2.0 (2.0.65.21),      2   ,   ,   6-  . 110 "  "    ,     ,     ?


   ?   ,            2.  110  120    ...

----------


## Tetanium

> ?   ,            2.  110  120    ...


 ,     ( -   ,   )-   -   15  (  ).   ,      . ,  .        31 .       ,   "",        .  15  ,     ?
 .     ,        (,  200,  ).  .      2  ,       (  ,      4)-     ?
   ,                      2. .      ,  -    - .

----------


## -7

,    6-  .  "     .  " .
8.2   65.21 :Redface:

----------

. 1 8.2 (2.0.65.21).  .    6-,   . ,  ,   ,  6-    ? .

----------

2.5 (101.2)
  15.01.16  11.01-14.01   .  . .    1  ,   .
   6-  1   .    = , .        .   ,      6-?

----------

> 2.5 (101.2)
>   15.01.16  11.01-14.01   .  . .    1  ,   .
>    6-  1   .    = , .        .   ,      6-?



   /  .  .    ,      .   .

----------

> . 1 8.2 (2.0.65.21).  .    6-,   . ,  ,   ,  6-    ? .


 .    1    .

----------

> ,    6-  .  "     .  " .
> 8.2   65.21


  1 .   .

----------


## totem

. ,    ,     - . -      020  .      ?

----------


## 2007

> ,     - . -      020  .      ?


 /   ,      .        .  /*       .
    1 ( ) -  .

----------


## 5

6-.      .        .          .      "".   "   "       31.01.2015.    ?

----------


## totem

> /   ,      .        .  /*       .
>     1 ( ) -  .


  .    - 28.03.2016,     16.04.2016.   ,    /      2,    .

----------


## 2007

> 


       /     ,      ,       .

----------


## totem

> /     ,      ,       .


, ..   020,040     /        .

----------


## 2007

> ..   020,040     /        .

----------


## MAX1M

,      :

 ,         2016   05.04.2016,        06.04.2016,      1    6-    2016 ,           2    6-    2016 .               6-   2016 ,  :
  100  31.03.2016;
  110  05.04.2016; 
  120  06.04.2016; 
  130  140    .
    ,     ,      . ,     2015   12.01.2016,        1    6-  ,    2    6-    2016    : 
  100  31.12.2015;
  110  12.01.2016; 
  120  13.01.2016; 
  130  140    .
         2016   05.04.2016,       2    6-   2016   :
  100  05.04.2016; 
  110  05.04.2016; 
  120  30.04.2016;
  130  140    .

----------


## MAX1M

:      130?       ?    ,    -  .       .

----------

,        .     .   .     .   ,  .

----------


## MAX1M

: 1 8 (  ).     .   :  -   . ,      ,           .      ?

----------

.            . , _      ,         .       ,     .    .    .     1.       .        .      .    ,     ,         .     ,    ,  .

----------


## 2007

> : 1 8 (  ).     .   :  -   .


 **       .         . ( http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=557732&page=82

----------


## MAX1M

.  .

     ":   "  "  ".        2016, ..   ,       .           (),     (    ,     ).       ":   " - .     .

          101.2.    ,  ,    .      .

     101.2, , ,         "  "  ":   ".

----------

. ? 8,2  8,3?

                 .     .    .          .        .   ,       .     1.   . ,     .     ,    .    .   .     -    .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

?
:
..............

14   15:00 .  1ѻ        6-   1ѻ        

     1ѻ,    :



1.  070     ,      2015 ,      , ,      2016 .

    ,  ,    ,  070         . ,     070    ,      1  2016 ,       2015 .         1ѻ

         , ,     .

2.  130         ( ,   ..)

   1ѻ  130        . ,       (   2760)   10 000 .,      6 000 .,   130       - 6 000 .  ,      130        10 000 .

,    130     ,   ,         .


http://v8.1c.ru/lawmonitor/lawchange...f-993e8b3ba5d4

----------


## Vesnata

> ,      :
> 
>  ,         2016   05.04.2016,        06.04.2016,      1    6-    2016 ,    *       2*    6-    2016 .               6-   2016 ,  :


 ,  !
, !      2     ?     ?    ?    !   ,       ?

----------


## 2007

> 2     ?








> !   ,       ?


  ,   .   ,   :Smilie:

----------


## Vesnata

2007,  !   ,       .

----------


## Vesnata

,  !
, ,   -  1  8.2           2- ?       ,       ,      .

----------


## YuraS

1C - ""!!!

 :
  (),  2.0 (2.0.65.23) 

:
 1
 40 - , , 
 70 - , 

 2
 100 31.01.2016
 110 05.02.2016
 120 06.02.2016

 100 29.02.2016
 110 04.03.2016
 120 05.03.2016

 100 31.03.2016
 110 -
 120 -
  130 -

   1  :

   6-  1  2016 . (. : 7726)!
    !
       .
  .

----------

-   6-  1 8.2   .  -   , -  ?         ?  8.2.65.21 ?

       1 .2016 ,        25.01  ..?                 ?

----------

*Virtyoz*, !    6  , "    _6_",    ,    .    .

----------


## YuraS

> -   6-  1 8.2   .  -   , -  ?         ?  8.2.65.21 ?
> 
>        1 .2016 ,        25.01  ..?                 ?


 ,   .

----------


## -

6-  1 8.2    :
 -  -       "      ,     "
 -  - ! 6- !      .....  ....    .....

----------


## fancyks

> . 
> , ,     8.2? 
>   1: 8.2 (8.2.19.130)  ,  2.0 (2.0.65.19)
>   6-. 
>   --    ()  --   ,  .. 2-. 
>  - ( )  .


,  ,      ,              .

----------


## 1

,  , "   "        1  2?        ,     ,   "",  ,    1.    !

----------


## 1

,  6-     8.2!

----------

8.2. 65.26        6-. -   130     !!!   3 .      (0),    ...0,97.   -> ?        ......

----------

. 1 8.2  2.0.65.34
        ;(
  6-,   ,        (  )  -, ,    110, 120   .

-    , ,    ?

, !  :Dash2:  :Dash2:  :Dash2:

----------


## 1605

1: 8.2 (8.2.19.106)   ,  2.5 (2.5.105.1)
    .  1    170      ,         .   080    .         ,       .      ?

----------


## varip

> 1: 8.2 (8.2.19.106)   ,  2.5 (2.5.105.1)
>     .  1    170      ,         .   080    .         ,       .      ?


   , 
 070  
 080 .
     " "    "         ".     .
 1    080  070  ,   2   .
     - .
      - "   2.5.102,        (     -    -    )"

----------

> , 
>       - "   2.5.102,        (     -    -    )"


 2.5.105.1  -  -

----------


## varip

> 2.5.105.1  -  -


 , 
    :
 " 070  
 080 ."?
  ?
     "  "    ?

----------


## varip

> , 
>     :
>  " 070  
>  080 ."?
>   ?
>      "  "    ?


 ,           .
  080   )))
   2  -.

----------


## Nitka2003

!


1      6-
2 -    ,    2- ?
    31.03
      05.04
   1       1       1 .        -.

   2     

100   31.03.16      
110   05.04.16    , 
120   06.04.16     

100   30.04.16     
110   05.05.16     
120   06.05.16    

100   31.05.16     
110   06.06.16     
120   07.06.16    


   30.06,     ,

----------

,  !
  2  1       ,   -    .


  18.01.
  29.02.
  14.03.
   6...
  ...  :
31.05.16 -18.01.     2016 .     ( )   )))
     .

    ?  -    ?

----------


## zhenya17

> 1C - ""!!!
>    6-  1  2016 . (. : 7726)!
>     !
>        .
>   .


   ,    ,    ,   .     ""  "   6-  2  2016 . (. : 4212)!
    !
       ."
       ...  .        2.5.105.     - 2.5.106,    .    -   ?   ?

----------


## zhenya17

,   .     ,     -     .

----------

> ?  -    ?


 

     ,   ,       - ,      2   2015

----------


## Nitka2003

> !
> 
> 
> 1      6-
> 2 -    ,    2- ?
>     31.03
>       05.04
>    1       1       1 .        -.
> 
> ...


 ! ,   ?
 !

----------

*Nitka2003*,

----------


## Nitka2003

> *Nitka2003*,


 !

----------


## varip

1   
   -3-11/2169@  N -4-11/8609 
  ,                . 1    040   ,    070   ˻  080  ,       0. 
  ?
  - 50000+10000 (  )
 1:
 020 60000
040 - 7800 (60000*13%)
070 6500 (50000*13%)
080  - 0

----------


## varip

> 1   
>    -3-11/2169@  N -4-11/8609 
>   ,                . 1    040   ,    070   ˻  080  ,       0. 
>   ?
>   - 50000+10000 (  )
>  1:
>  020 60000
> 040 - 7800 (60000*13%)
> 070 6500 (50000*13%)
> 080  - 0


        .     .

----------

